# Time for the male to enter the nest?



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there,

I would like to ask about the period that the male will take in order to enter a newly introduced nest box?

The nest box dimensions are 29x29x29 (cm), and the enterance is 8 (cm).

Thanks in advance,


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It depends on the bird. Some males will immediately begin marking it up and making it theirs and others (if they don't want to breed) won't take any interest in it.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

My birds started checking out their nest boxes immediately as soon as it was hung up, i have had my birds for two and a half years now and just a month and a half ago i put up their boxes. It could also be because of that as it was their first time seeinga nest box they got all excited and started nesting very soon.
Actually only the bonded pair rio and sunshine are now having their first clutch the other female that i own she's not interested in even checking out the boxes.
So it all depends on your birds


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> the other female that i own she's not interested in even checking out the boxes.


Most hens wont go into a box until her mate has made it ready for her, so this isn't unusual.

Every male is different, but mine have usually gone in within the first day or so of the box being up.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Most hens wont go into a box until her mate has made it ready for her, so this isn't unusual.
> .


hi roxy i have a doubt here but her mate is sitting inside a chosen nest box all day with out eggs and then why is she still no interested in checking out the nest box! its been more than a month now since the boxes wee hung up


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Are you sure she sees him as a mate? A bondage pair wont want to have eggs.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks all,

I today noticed that they both were within the nest box. However, Since I put the nest box, I am sometimes noticing the male setting on the bottom of the cage, in a certain corner, is this normal, or it is worrying?

I will try to get a picture for him once he sits in the bottom corner of the cage.

EDIT:
This is the picture of the male in the corner:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/pict0059u.jpg/


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He may be standing guard over the box entrance or the entrance to the cage.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

So this is normal? and is it related to providing the new nest box?

Thanks,


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That part I'm not sure about...my males usually sit next to the nest box entrance or hang out in the cage. I have one who guards the entrance. Every male is different so there's no telling.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks roxy,

regarding entering both of them (male & female) into the next box together at the same time, is it normal? shouldn't the male be the first who enters, and won't let the female enter the nest box, until he arranges it?

Thanks,


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No the hen decides when the box is ready and up to her standards, so if she's in the box she likes it.


----------

